# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > خدمات شیرپوینت برای برنامه های آفیس (MOSS) >  در project server 2013 نمی توانم فایل های پوشه Report را باز کنم؟!؟!!؟

## mohsenashkboos

توجه داشته باشید : 
   office web app نصب شده
دارای 4 سرور شیرپوینت هستیم
office web app بر روی سرور غیر شیرپوینتی نصب شده
Excel Service راه اندازی و تنظیم شده است،office web app هم تنظیم شده است.
حال با موارد فوق بنده میخوام فایل Report رو باز کنم خطای زیر از طرف شیرپوینت صادر می شود : 


1) alternate access mappings have not been configured.user or services are accessing the site http://portal.xxx.com with the url http://YYYYY
2)can not find site lookup info for request uri http://YYYYY/x/_layouts/.......

----------

